# Homeowner's insurance



## flaquito (Mar 7, 2009)

My wife and I are buying our first home, and we were just declined homeowner's insurance coverage by Progressive because we own a hedgehog, which is an "exotic animal." I don't know yet how common this is among insurance companies, but it's entirely possible that they could deny claims based on the presence of a hedgehog in the home. I highly recommend checking your policies thoroughly, and avoiding Progressive, and any other company that has similar policies. On a related note, does anyone know of any companies that _don't_ have stupid rules like that?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, that is ridiculous. Did they ask specifically if you have a hedgehog or how did that come up? I would never think of mentioning having a hedgehog, and we had the house insurance long before we had hedgehogs.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I would never have thought of this. Good thing to keep in mind for the future. (I don't have a house yet, I'm just a poor college student ha!)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never been asked what pets I have by any insurance company, and if they did ask I would tell them its none of their business.


----------



## flaquito (Mar 7, 2009)

The online quote system asked if I had any exotic animals, and I said yes. Incidentally, it also asked about dogs, and what breeds they are. And Nikki, since they have financial responsibility for any injuries that might happen in your home, that pretty much _is_ their business. Although denying coverage for a hedgehog is still pretty ridiculous, in my opinion.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I can see them asking if you have any animals that are "restricted animals" but I wouldn't deal with a company that wanted to know more than that. I've had homeowners insurance for over 30 years and have never been asked.


----------



## flaquito (Mar 7, 2009)

What company do you use, Nikki? It'd be nice to not have to worry about that.

Edit: I see that you're located in Canada. That could make a difference, what with the U.S. being so lawsuit-happy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Right now I use The Co-operators. I have all my insurance through them.


----------



## flaquito (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

That really is strange. Did you contact them and explain what the exotic animal actually is as some systems are just rule based and exotic animal would be a deal breaker. I know two things are subject to get you cancelled immediately if they find out about them.. Pit Bulls and Trampolines.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not sure why you'd classify a hedgehog as an exotic animal. If your insurance company won't cover hedgehogs, then don't ask them to cover hedgehog costs, and they're never going to care?


----------



## flaquito (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I called them and asked specifically. The guy I talked to checked with his manager, and they checked some list, and hedgehogs are on the list of non-allowed exotics. I think he was as bewildered as I was.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Try out Amica. We have our insurance through there and they've been fine... plus, they're so much less expensive.


----------



## breakpoint (May 7, 2013)

That's bad. But thanks for the heads up. I am planning to get one for a pet too in the coming months and I found hedgehogs really cute and actually considering getting one. I think I have to check first with our insurance company if they allow it or check with yepmarket.com if they have a policy that allows pets like this one.


----------

